# Can Dewalt 735 blades be sharpened



## English (May 10, 2014)

The owner manual says that the blades for the Dewalt 735 are not made to be sharpened. I have seem mentions to sharpening the blades on other forums.









My questions are:

1. Can you sharpen them?

2. Whats the best method to sharpen them?

3. How may times can they be sharpened?


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

You can sharpen "disposable" blades, but you want to do so before they get too dull. What I did was get some 1000 grit wet/dry paper, hold the planer knife so that the bevel is flat on the paper, and run it side to side a few times. Do the same number of strokes per blade, and remember to hit the back with a stroke or two. Don't go crazy, I think I did maybe a dozen side to side strokes on each knife. The resulting planed surface was the same or better than a new set of knives. Make very sure that you don't round over the cutting edge.

As for how many times, I am not sure, but I would guess 2-4. Also, keep in mind that the thicknesses listed on the planer itself will change ever so slightly, as the amount of blade protruding from the cutting head will be different than stock.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have my double edged Ridgid planer blades resharpened and they cut better/last longer than the new ones. My guy charges $25 to sharpen both sides of the 3 blade set.

Some of mine have been sharpened 3 times but not sure how many more they have in em. My sharpening guy said he'll tell me when to quit sharpening them.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Man, I wish I could get blades sharpened that cheap! Everyone around me charges a buck an inch, for a 13" planer that would be $78 every time. It's cheaper to get new blades.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Check out places that you can ship to and they ship back. It may be worth it. There are places around New Orleans and Baton Rouge that do this.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm less than a half hour from downtown Cleveland and even with plenty of options, they all seem to have gotten together and decided to charge the same. The only difference I've seen is some of the smaller outfits don't do as good a job.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's the fixture I use to sharpen blades for my dewalt planer.Just a 45 in some left over ikea particle board counter top. The knives I have now are infinity carbide tip but I have use this fixture with regular junk knives.
I use a diamond plate but you can use a stone if they are hss.Watch out for your finger tip if you give it a try.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My sharpener is Best Grinding on 11th Street in Tulsa, Ok. I'm pretty sure they do mail in sharpening.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

The knives are so long that it really is not all that hard to do it yourself. I think for me it took less than 10 minutes and half a sheet of 1000 grit paper, so like 20 cents to sharpen all three knives on both sides for my Ridgid.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I use Valley sharpening in Osceola Indiana.
He charges $.40 an inch for HSS, and $.80 an inch for carbide. Since he is local for me in a pinch he has sharpened mine while I went for breakfast. Normally it's next day.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Just a side note…...

Those blades "index" into the cutterhead, so there is no height adjustment. 2 things will affect planer performance when you try to sharpen the knives. First, each sharpening will change the height of the knives and thus change the depth calibration. It will be slight, but will lessen the precision of your planer. Second, if the knives are not sharpened exactly the same amount the quality of the surface will be compromised. Washboard and increased snipe will result.

I've had "decent" luck getting them sharpened one time. Beyond that, the quality of finish wasn't worth the effort. There is a reason those blades are called disposable…they are meant to be thrown away.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't confuse honing and sharpening.

You can hone disposable blades but you can't really sharpen them. Changing the cutting circle of the head throw off the preset feed Rollers. Typically on sharpenable blades the knives get shorter but you raise them up in the head to compensate for this. Disposable blades are located in a fixed position. Honing takes a few thousandths off and as long as the knives aren't knicked you can hone several times. Knicked knives would require grinding and you might get one or two sharpenings but you will have feed issues.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Guys, Thanks for all the help.

I think I will make a jig to hold my blades at the right angle, and use 1000 grit sand paper on a sheet of plate glass.


----------

